# DVR Quetion



## cwbuckley (Jan 10, 2006)

I have, what I hope is a simple question that I hope somebody out there can answer. I have a 942, that works pretty good. Now I don't record a lot of programs, just one, here or there. Tonight I set the 942 to record on Fox from 7 to 9 and that was excepted ok. Then I set it up to record on CBS from 8-9 and I got an error saying that it might not be able to record all that I selected. Clicked on ok. It will not record CBS, why? Is it something about recording two ota sations at the same time. I don't see that that should matter much. or do I have something set wrong. The 942 is set to work on one tv only. Both are hd ota sttations. Thanks in advance. Chuck


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

Why would you expect it to record TWO OTA @ the same time depending if you had it set to do so? It will only record one @ a time with no overlap. It will record two satellite channels @ the same time, however.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks, I guess that was about what I expected. Chuck


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

Chuck, if it makes you feel any better the VIP 622 is the same. Only the DirecTV Tivo HD DVR will record TWO OTA @ the same time, and yes it comes in handy since I have that also. If DISH adds your Local HD channels, then you will have to up-grade to the VIP 622 and spend more money on monthly programing, but then you could record three Local HD channels @ the same time (one OTA & two from satellite) but the PQ on the OTA may be the best. Good Luck!


----------

